# Oval Skew



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I am trying to find a 1 1/4" oval skew. I have found a 1" Sorby oval skew and other 1 1/4" skews with a flat shaft but not an oval shape that large. If I can't find one I will order the 1". Does anyone know of a place to order one?
Thanks, 
Tom


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Sorby make a 1 1/4in oval skew. Not sold at many places.

Woodcraft show they sell this, may not be at the stores.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000413/3776/Sorby-Oval-Skew-Chisel-1-14.aspx


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> Sorby make a 1 1/4in oval skew. Not sold at many places. Woodcraft show they sell this, may not be at the stores. http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2000413/3776/Sorby-Oval-Skew-Chisel-1-14.aspx


Thanks Dave, I had checked Packard and Craft Supply because I figured they would more than likely have one. I will order from Woodcraft.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I just order it but it's on back order. However, it was on sale with the last day being tomorrow.
Tom


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Curious as to why the extra 1/4" is important for you?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

WillemJM said:


> Curious as to why the extra 1/4" is important for you?


I used one in some lessons I took and wanted to get one. If I could not have found one I would have ordered the 1". The most important thing I wanted was an oval shape as I found it easier to use than the flat shape.
Tom


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i like amazon alot too myself
i didnt look at woodcrafts price but this seem decent
1-1/4'' Robert Sorby #809H Oval Skew Chisel - Amazon.com


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Why do you want an Oval skew. With all the skews i have tested and played with and own there isn't a nickle's worth of difference in how they handle and cut. I don't see a rectangular skew cuts any different than an Oval skew of roughly the same size. It's what you practice with the most that will work for you the best. 
Here's my video where I tested a ton of different skews. I should say that my 2 favorites are the Thompson 1" skew and my 1" oval skew. The Thompson beats out the Oval.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I have that Sorby 1 1/4" oval skew. It's okay but I recently picked up the Doug Thompson 1 3/8" skew and it's 100% better in my novice opinion. The big difference is the quality of metal. I'm confident I will never buy another Sorby tool again.

Mark


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Once you use a Thompson tool you'll wish all your tools were as nice.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

john lucas said:


> Why do you want an Oval skew. With all the skews i have tested and played with and own there isn't a nickle's worth of difference in how they handle and cut....


I'll take that nickel's difference. I read a lot of complaints about people not liking oval skews because they can't sharpen them or that they like to use a skew with corners. I agree with your statement that you like using tools that are the most comfortable. I have a large collection of skews including an oval which is my favorite by far. Like you said, they all cut the same, but there is a difference in the way that an oval skew handles from the perspective that the point on the edge that is cutting the wood is always directly in line with the support point on the tool rest.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I keep my oval skew and the thompson sharp and then use them back to back on many projects so I don't have to stop and sharpen. I really don't see much difference in the way they work for me other than the Thompson holds an edge longer. I hone them both on the leather strop and it seems to take a little longer to get the keen edge on the thompson but then it holds that edge longer so it's worth it. the weight of the thompson I think makes a difference especially when cutting larger blanks.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Several years ago when I took a class from Nick Cook, he looked at my Sorby oval skew and said. "it looks like you use a Tormek to sharpen your skew". I sort of sheepishly admitted that I did use a Tormek, to which he replied that as far as he was concerned that was the only way to properly sharpen a skew. He said that when he teaches classes on using the skew, he shows his students how to sharpen them on a dry grinder followed by honing with a diamond slipstone because that is what most people have for sharpening their tools. He added that when he is working in his shop, he uses the Tormek for sharpening his skew. He also said that his favorite skew was the Sorby one inch oval skew. I noticed that he also put the same slight radius on his skew that I do.

Sharpening the oval skew on the Tormek is very easy (but slow) because the Tormek skew jig is designed to exactly fit the shape of the oval skew and it will also hold regular flat skews except for the big Alan Lacer slab o' steel. I always hated that big skew until I was able to sharpen it on a CBN wheel. I still think that the exaggerated radius is a bit over the top and prefer something that is closer to just a slight radius.


----------

